# Ranger Bass Boat with trailer



## Noreaster (Jun 16, 2004)

Classic with live well from the 70's with 50 hp Merc
Project boat 
Trailer alone is worth the $700 
I have the papers for boat and trailer 

Come and get it! 

Solid hull 
Virginia Beach 
thanks for looking 
Noreaster


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

You need to post a price according to the rules...


----------



## Noreaster (Jun 16, 2004)

sold please remove thread


----------

